# Fit Flow Trail 2008 Gewichtsangaben



## MTXR (30. März 2008)

Hey Leute !! 
Da ich momentan leider nicht fahren kann hab ich mein Fit mal auseinander genommen und alles nachgewogen wo gibt.
Hier mal meine Partliste mit Beweisbildern (sorry war schlechtes Licht aber man kann eigentlich alles erkennen.)
-Fotos alle Klickbar








*F.D.L. Vorbau - 329g*





*Fit High Bar inkl. Fit Key Grips und Barends - 1051g*




*
Gabel - 1154g
*








*Steuersatzschraube - 28g*





*Kurbel - 1001g*





*Kurbelarm - 310g*





*Fit Light Sprocket - 69g*





*Fit Flow Trail 08 Rahmen inkl. Mid BB Lager - 2992g *
(Lager ca. 300g daher ca. 2692g für den Rahmen)






*S&M101 Pedals - 614g*





*KMC Kool Chain Light K710SL - 254g*
(so wie verbaut, nicht mit voller Länge)





*Fit ECCD Seat geklebt - 257g*
(mir ist ein Rail rausgerissen, darum einiges an Heißkleber dran.
Originalgewicht auf www.teilewaage.de )





*Fit Sattelstütze - 209g*
(gekürzt und gelocht, Original ca. 260g)





*Fit Flow HR - 1300g *
(Felge : Alienation 440 - 440g 
Speichen denke ich ca. 180g  
daraus ergeben sich ca. 680g für die Cassete Hub
Gewicht auf dem Foto sind 1275g, 
weil ich die Achse jede Seite um 1cm gekürzt habe und der Müll 25g wog)





*Fit Flow VR - 1005g*
(Felge : Alienation 440 - 440g 
Speichen denke ich ca. 180g  
daraus ergeben sich ca. 385g für die Nabe)





*FSA Impact Steuersatz - 58g*





*S&M Seatclamp - 27g*





*Standard Schläuche - 119g und 133g* 









*PS:*
Natürlich wurde die Waage immer geeicht.
Die Bilder dürfen selbstverständlich auch für www.teilewaage.de verwendet werden. Dort findet Ihr auch die Gewichtsangaben für die kleinteile wie Bremsen und Reifen, die ich hier ausgelassen habe.
Ich hoffe die Gewichtsangaben haben Euch geholfen. Wer noch Fragen hat fühle sich frei, sie zu stellen.

MfG Patrick


----------



## MTXR (31. März 2008)

Das Originalgewicht liegt bei ca. 12,539 kg, was den 12,2 kg laut Fit wohl eher nicht entspricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flowpen (1. April 2008)

Nett von dir, jetzt kann ich mal genau gucken wie meins leichter gemacht werden kann!


----------



## MTXR (1. April 2008)

gerne ^^ denk nur dran, dass du nen kleineren Lenker hast als ich.
werde als erstes die reifen gegen KHE Mags tauschen das bringt mir mindestens 500g...


----------



## chr (10. Juni 2008)

Flowpen schonmal den Lenker gewogen?


----------



## Flowpen (11. Juni 2008)

Ne hab ich noch nicht, denke dass das kein großer Unterschied sein wird.


----------



## t3rror!st (11. Juni 2008)

interessanter fred


----------



## MTXR (13. September 2008)

bedankt.


----------

